# Started building the Tiny steam engine



## Marcelleke (Oct 26, 2013)

Started today with building the smalles steam engine I could find called Tiny. The blue thing in front is an M&M


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 26, 2013)

More Tiny parts


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice I have one of those i need to finish. 
Tin


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 26, 2013)

Ziet er weer schitterend uit Marcel.
Looks great Marcel. Make a video please.

Barry


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Barry,
Once I finished it I will post a video.


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 26, 2013)

Piston and cylinder


----------



## John Rus (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice! I love the size perspective of the M&M.

John.


----------

